# Blast & Cast Saltwater Open - July 18 - Baytown



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I hope you'll consider joining us for the first annual Blast & Cast Saltwater open on July 18. There are no fishing boundaries and every participant will receive a t-shirt and a catered fajita lunch at the weigh in. Weigh in location will be a FBC Baytown from 1-3pm.

This is a team tournament with up to 4 team members and an entry fee that is dependent on the number of team members. Main division is for the heaviest Texas slam, but there are optional side pots that pay out cash for heaviest trout, heaviest flounder, redfish with the most spots, trout/redfish/flounder closest to 21", and trout closest to 2lb. Side pots will payout 50% of the pot with the remainder benefiting the Blast & Cast ministry.

Please see http://blastandcast.org/2015-saltwater-open/ for more information and online registration, and look us up on Facebook for consistent updates. And if anyone is interested in sponsoring the tournament, we are a 501c3 so any donations are tax deductible.

PM me or e-mail me at [email protected] if I can answer any questions!

Brodie


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

PM sent


----------

